# How do you get around in the snow?



## Liz (Mar 8, 2002)

It has been snowing here on and off for about five days so the sidewalks are often unshovelled and there are large banks of snow at each street corner. This morning 2.5 yr old ds and I tried to walk to his babysitters, about 5 residential city blocks. Normally we take the stroller and he walks about half way and rides the rest. It takes us about 20 minutes to get there. This morning we tried to walk the whole way because I felt there was too much snow for the stroller. It took about 45 minutes (I'm tempted to say an hour but I know it just felt like an hour). He wants to stop and play, eat snow, etc. If I push him to keep moving he wants to be carried. Now I am a little kranky today, usually I have lots of patience for the toddler dawdle but I had to get home and get some work done! And I find it very hard to carry a 32 lb boy in slippery snow pants!

SO my question is: what do you use to carry your child in the snow, a wagon. a sled or just suffer with the stroller? I'm thinking maybe a wagon would slide over deep snow and roll over the cleared sections. A sled might be a problem when you get to the slush covered roads. Any tips from other snowy city parents would be appreciated.

Thanks, Liz


----------



## Dodo (Apr 10, 2002)

This is such a difficult question. I struggle with it everyday.

I usually carry the sling for emergencies, but no longer use it for long outings. My jacket and her suit make it too bulky and unmanageable.

Sometimes dd will consent to the backpack, which is great, unless there is wind and blowing snow. It's hard to protect her little face.

Sometimes dd will get into the big stroller. This is good if the sidewalks are cleared and the intersections aren't too slushy.

Sometimes I simply carry her.

Sometimes she walks...very, very slowly.

I am uncomfortable with sleds because a few years back there was a local kid who died when no one noticed her fall off the sled her babysitter was pulling across the street. It's hard for cars to see sleds because they are so low to the ground.


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2002)

Yikes, that's a scary story about the sled! I was thinking of the moulded plastic ones that have a real seat so he can sit up and see and not slide out.

I don't think my ds would be happy in a carrier (sling, back pack) anymore. He likes to walk but needs the option of a ride.

I've been looking at the Step 2 wagon on-line today and it looks like it might work well. Pricey, though. I asked my brother for his but he says they still use it allot and their son is almost 5. (I thought kids could walk on their own by then! Silly me.) I guess I'll just haunt the second hand shops.

Does anybody have any experience with these wagons in the snow? Do they slide over the deep stuff fairly easily or am I just trading in one snow plow (the stroller) for another?


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I have an "all terrain" hiking/jogger stroller by babyjogger that I love. It isn't great in really deep snow but it work everywhere else. I am not in the city but I take onto the hiking trails in our state park and forest. We have about 4/6 inches of snow on the ground nowand the trails are pretty bumpy and iced over and it still works like a charm. It also great for spring time hiking in the mud. The key is that the tires are pretty big, almost like montain bike tires. I would think that this would work well on city streets.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I have one of those off road strollers, too, (Kelty) and it's great for loose snow. Just make sure you have one w/real tires-not those big plastic things.

Or, how about a backpack?

I pull my 2 y.o. in a sled while I carry his bro. in the BabyBjorn. We use a molded plastic sled that has a little seat belt. I'd prob. pick him up to cross the street, though. You know, pulks are really popular where I live but you could make a city version of one by bolting an old carseat into a kids' plastic sled and putting some runners or even a cheap old pair of cut down skis underneath. This way, IF he does tip, he's still buckled into the carseat.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

I use my Emmaljunga EC Sport. Emmaljunga strollers are made in Sweden so they built for winters! I have been able to plow through almost 12 inches of powder in it. It also has very little plastic parts because they would become brittle and break in sub zero temperatures.

Awesome stroller! Other than that, I would use a backpack.

Deborah


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes,Yes!!!

Get a good quality jogging stroller! I have been able to tackle lots of snow with ours. Just make sure you give it drying out time, so the parts don't rust. We ordered a rain/wind shield for ours as well!

TRy www.koolstop.com

Good Luck!

mamapoppins


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I have a Koolstop stroller that will go over anything (make sure if you get a jogging stroller that it haaas at keast 16" inflatable wheels) and a kelty backpack. Both work great for snowy days.


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2002)

An update: I took the stroller today and it wasn't that bad. Most people have shovelled their sidewalks. The problem comes when you have to cross the street. There is 1-2 ft. minimum of snow piled up all along the curbs from the snow plows. And it ain't powder, it's more like cookie dough. If I plan ahead and cross at major intersections where they have cleared a path through the snow drifts I'll be okay. So I can spend some time looking for something used (might even consider a jogging stroller if it was a real deal).

I just can't justify the money and space for a new jogging stroller. We don't have room for it, they aren't maneuverable enough for city life so it won't replace my current stroller, I don't jog, and they're so expensive. And a backpack is just too hard to get him in and out of. I want to encourage him to walk on his own so I need something he can easily get into when he gets tired.

Well, I'd say there is an unaddressed need here, and since I'm a product designer I guess I'd better do something about it. Thanks for all your input!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Liz- one more thing. If you know someone with a really good offroad jogger borrow it for a day. You might find it better for you. It is the now only stroller we use. I have taken in airports, grocery stores and the mall. I have actually found it to be more manuverable then my "traditional" stroller, especially in those cramped dept stores. I ended up giving my old stroller away, you could always sell your old one to help pay for the new one.

Also I hear you about the back pack. My son is a wiggler and want to wal all the time. Last time I took him out in it I wiped out on the ice one day with him on back. Thank god I landed on my side and then rolled to my tummy. Needless to say I really wrenched my back but at least my son wasn't hurt. I have never used the pack again-just too nervous!

Or if you come up with a great design, let us all know. I'll bet you have number of customers right here!


----------



## mdcanon8765309 (Jan 8, 2003)

Very interesting read, I'm glad to know I'm not alone with this problem! DS isn't a good enough walker yet to let him go on his own but when I took the stroller out last month after a storm it was an all day major athletic event.







: He's just too big to carry comfortably that long in the sling any more, too. I can't afford (or have any space to store) a jog stroller, either... Hadn't thought of a backpack but it sounds unweildy in the snow, and Hollybearsmom's experience wiping out just confirms it!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Since the only problem is the corners (Here it is a law that you have to shovel to the street but noone ever does) have you considered just getting an unbrella stoller. You can easily hold it with one hand while help ds over the mounds. i used to just lift my children to the tops of these and slide them down. I don't know if you are walking on major roads or neighborhood but if you are in residential neghborhoods I find it easier to cross from peoples driveways. J-walking yes but you gotta do whatyou gotta do.


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2002)

I think I'm better off with my current stroller than an umbrella stroller. It wouldn't take too much snow to bog down the tiny wheels on an umbrella stroller and I can lift mine if I have to. The snow that is the problem is in the street at the curb so it's not the homeowners responsibility. It doesn't get cleaned up unless the city does a really thorough plowing job and on residential streets that just doesn't happen. They wait until it melts. I'm also right downtown where no one has a driveway. This is probably more info on my snow problems than you really wanted









Thanks for listening!


----------



## newmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

I went to a baby class last year and there was a woman there talking about buying ski's for her stroller. I am pretty sure that she said that she had seen them on the toys r us web page. She said that they were really wide and snapped on easily....I have never seen them but they might be out there???


----------



## Dodo (Apr 10, 2002)

I have seen the skis in stores, but I've never seen anyone use them, which makes me think that they aren't the answer. In the city, you need to be able to walk on cleared sidewalks and through the slushy, snowy intersections.

I sometimes use the umbrella stroller and carry it through the difficult parts, but it's so puny that sometimes I think it's going to lose a wheel in transit.

Yesterday, I used the sling, the backpack, the umbrella stroller and, most successfully, the bus. I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2002)

Dodo - sounds like you really understand the problem. what do you think of a wagon? I really think it might work but I haven't got one to try it out. I think it could be effectively dragged over the deep stuff and roll over the shovelled areas.


----------



## isissunsetblack (Aug 25, 2002)

we don't drive so the snow was always a pain. the only solution i found was the jogging strollers with big bike wheels. i know they're expensive but they're worth it. especially if you don't drive.
we had a relatively good stroller in the beginning, and when it hit a big chunk of ice, its wheel came flying off! it broke. i'm glad i never fell with the back pack on, that sounds horrible. some things are just dangerous. :sinister
we got the expedition stroller from toys r us. approx. $220 CDN.
its great. i couldn't be happier.

i don't know if these are cheaper than the store.....

http://www.discountjoggingstrollers.com

good luck in your search through the snow!


----------



## m&m (Nov 20, 2001)

I actually have some skis that strap onto any stroller with bungee cords, and the wheels sit in specail tracks. Easy to glide over snow, and kick off for slush or dry terrain.

I got them with a second hand stroller - and the name was ripped off - sorry - guess that doesn't help much.


----------

